# when do I add live rock?



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

I just started an 80 gallon saltwater tank and i already have live sand and water in the tank. I let the tank cycle for about five days with just saltwater until my salinity was good, then i added live sand and crushed coral. It has been running for about four days with sand in it and all my levels are good, when can I add live rock? Should I wait longer or is it safe to do it now? Also my ph is reading at about 8.0 is that too low?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

any time you could have put it in when you put the water in.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

ok thank you, and how hard is it to cure live rock because by looking at the prices of fully cured rock it is way too expensive, any suggestions on how many pounds i should use?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Since you are currently cycling the tank, it would behoove you to get the LR into the tank now. The LR can be cured in the tank so long as the tank has no livestock in it. the curing process will also aid in the cycling of the tank. For an 80 gallon tank, i would shoot for 120 lbs of rock. The final weight will be largely determined by the type of rock you purchase. The lighter and more porous, the better. You may also consider using some dead Base Rock to help cut costs a bit. 1/2 base rock and 1/2 LR. The Base rock will eventually become inhabited by the expanding colonies of life and bacterias from the LR.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok so will the base rock eventually become as colorful as the live rock on top? Also this is my first saltwater tank so i was looking to have more fish than rock/reef, so I wasn't thinking any where near 120 lbs. i was thinking like 50 lbs. so then I could get more fish, would this be ok?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

melo said:


> Ok so will the base rock eventually become as colorful as the live rock on top?


 Yes and no, rock exposed to the light will color up nicely, providing the water conditions are optimal for coraline growth.



melo said:


> Also this is my first saltwater tank so i was looking to have more fish than rock/reef, so I wasn't thinking any where near 120 lbs. i was thinking like 50 lbs. so then I could get more fish, would this be ok?


Yes, but....... 50 lbs, you may soon come to realize, is not a whole lot of rock. Unless that is, you pay top dollar for good quality, light porous rock. Just remember, the more rock, the better, and make sure you have good mechanical filtration too.


----------

